# Pioneer FH-P80BT Clock Display?



## groovyio (Feb 2, 2010)

I recently bought a Pioneer FH-P80BT stereo and I want to like it, I really do. However, I have a 2004 Honda Civic Type-S and there is no dashboard clock as standard (why, oh why?!), only the clock on the original head unit. As I have removed the original stereo and replaced it with this Pioneer, I would ideally like to be able to see the clock display at all times, but it seems I can't do that. It appears it's not even possible to push a button to get the time to display, which is REALLY disappointing. I've seen other similar Pioneer units with a "CLOCK" button, but there isn't one on this one, and the "DISP" button doesn't bring up a clock either!

Am I right in thinking that for me to know what time it is, the stereo needs to be off or in bluetooth mode (thus with no music playing)?!:upset:

Can anyone help me figure a way of displaying the clock anytime I need to see it or, even better, all the time?

Any help would be very much appreciated!! :4-dontkno


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

did you read the manual?


----------



## groovyio (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes, from cover to cover and back again a few times. It's not very well written, but basically there's only mention of the "off clock", which is when the clock comes on when the radio is off. Completely pointless.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

jvc is wierd


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I had it researched and lost everything when my connection flickered. From what I remember the clock display is covered on page 53 if the pdf matches the actual printed instruction manual.

Actually I think it is covered on pages 52 & 53...Pioneer FH-P80BT manual


----------



## groovyio (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for the reference to the manual. As you can imagine, I have already read the manual many times, and although there it refers to the digital clock, it only mentions setting the clock and setting the clock to display when the stereo is off, neither of which is what I'm looking for. 

I'm wondering whether anyone knows of a way to display the clock *continuously*, or *on demand* - and *this is definitely not covered in the manual*.


----------



## tonyXX (Mar 2, 2010)

groovyio said:


> I recently bought a Pioneer FH-P80BT stereo and I want to like it, I really do. However, I have a 2004 Honda Civic Type-S and there is no dashboard clock as standard (why, oh why?!), only the clock on the original head unit. As I have removed the original stereo and replaced it with this Pioneer, I would ideally like to be able to see the clock display at all times, but it seems I can't do that. It appears it's not even possible to push a button to get the time to display, which is REALLY disappointing. I've seen other similar Pioneer units with a "CLOCK" button, but there isn't one on this one, and the "DISP" button doesn't bring up a clock either!
> 
> Am I right in thinking that for me to know what time it is, the stereo needs to be off or in bluetooth mode (thus with no music playing)?!:upset:
> 
> ...




I have same problem, can anyone solve the problem?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

is there a "disp" button to change what the display is outputting on the screen?


----------



## tonyXX (Mar 2, 2010)

lcurle said:


> is there a "disp" button to change what the display is outputting on the screen?


 "disp" button, does not bring the clock display.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

is there an option to turn the clock off? I might just order one in to see if I can find it.


----------



## tonyXX (Mar 2, 2010)

groovyio said:


> I recently bought a Pioneer FH-P80BT stereo and I want to like it, I really do. However, I have a 2004 Honda Civic Type-S and there is no dashboard clock as standard (why, oh why?!), only the clock on the original head unit. As I have removed the original stereo and replaced it with this Pioneer, I would ideally like to be able to see the clock display at all times, but it seems I can't do that. It appears it's not even possible to push a button to get the time to display, which is REALLY disappointing. I've seen other similar Pioneer units with a "CLOCK" button, but there isn't one on this one, and the "DISP" button doesn't bring up a clock either!
> 
> Am I right in thinking that for me to know what time it is, the stereo needs to be off or in bluetooth mode (thus with no music playing)?!:upset:
> 
> ...


Does not seem to be no solution to the problem at?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

It seems that with all the features this unit has, pressing the display button (upper left corner) to change the display would be way too easy. I just read through the whole manual, but without having the actual unit I have no idea.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

tonyXX said:


> "disp" button, does not bring the clock display.


 Have you tried holding it for a few seconds like 5 or so...........


----------



## tonyXX (Mar 2, 2010)

jaggerwild said:


> Have you tried holding it for a few seconds like 5 or so...........


I tried, but no effect.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

IMO you should check with the retailer for repair or replacement. I copied this from the user manual for your model at the Pioneer website:



> 2 DISP/SCROLL button
> Press to select different displays.
> Press and hold to scroll through the text information.


----------

